# How Are my girls??



## BennyC (Jul 31, 2006)

i have 2 plants going right now and this is my first grow-op so i need some advice and maybe some constructive criticism. its about 40 degrees outside so in a couple of hours i will go and take some pictures, but they don't seem to be getting thick(bushy), i was just wondering how big they should be by the 3rd maybe fourth week. thanks.


----------



## rasta (Jul 31, 2006)

where they at ,,,,,


----------



## BennyC (Jul 31, 2006)

there in a field by my house, with ok soil but we brought potting soil for them too. when i planted them they were about 6 inches tall and they have double in size since (3weeks). they just don't seem to be getting much bigger.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2006)

*Here is a pic of my White Widow at 3 weeks old. I use (2) 65 watt Flourex lights for vegging. This plant was topped and also tied down that is why it is so bushy. *


----------



## BennyC (Jul 31, 2006)

i am not as skilled as you,  so please help me out here, becuase my plants look like sticks with leaves lol.

thanks


*going to get pictures soon*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2006)

*Well the only thing i can think of is tie them down because it's to late for topping IMO but who am i. Just be very careful when doing it because you can break the stem very easy. Get yourself some string and tie it around the main stem and pull it over very slow maybe on a 45 degree angel and then tie it down. *


----------



## BennyC (Jul 31, 2006)

fertalizer? maybe it will help it grow?


----------



## BennyC (Jul 31, 2006)

it looks like some kind of bug was eating a couple leaves and i seen the stupid things too. they look like small worms $*#^ what should i do?


----------



## skunk (Jul 31, 2006)

sevin dust


----------



## skunk (Jul 31, 2006)

and yes fertilizer if you can get organic do it .and also you shouldnt of planted them so close together . but like brother grunt said tie them down  but opposite ways to bush out and to get more light on your lower growth.


----------



## BennyC (Jul 31, 2006)

what is seven dust? is a a good type of weed? wheres it come from?


----------



## AeroTX (Jul 31, 2006)

Sevendust gets rid of the bugs, and I hope that those are both girls, otherwise you will have some problems if one is male. May want to put chicken wire up to keep animals out, and I use an Advance product called Tarantula, works wonders.


----------



## crunched (Aug 11, 2006)

Way too close together.  And definately, hit them with the nutes.  
As quoted....hope they're both ladies.


----------

